# Black Or White Gravel?



## nike69

Hi.
I wonder if pirahnas will be better colored in black or white gravel?
I have white in my tank now to my rhom. but he seems to be a little shy.
Could it be better with black gravel?


----------



## Titus

I have black gravel with some green little stones thrown around in the tank, they seem to like it and are anything but shy or skittish, they do seem to confuse the little green stones with fallen cod-fish bits (which are white) I dont think they see many colors. Go for black, looks awesome.


----------



## Ægir

All comes down to personal preference. The color will also change the look of your fish some whzt. Rhoms are typically shy for months to years, so its prob not the sand.

I personally have black and a black background.


----------



## nike69

I found black gravel in my LFS ,but I want the gravel to be a little shiny or glittery.
Is there anything that I can use/put into the gravel in my aquatium ?


----------



## Ægir

You could use Krylon spray paint, let it dry real good, and then rinse it again


----------



## nike69




----------



## Colty

Hi...Nice setting man but a white color gravel would be more suitable for your fish ,since fish color has turned black .But its according to a individual preferences.Whats the size of your rhom...


----------



## scent troll

had black gravel in my last tank for years. honestly? I don't like it. and I hate white more. I prefer earth tone colors. natural. brown/beige colors. they really go with a natural tank set up quite well. black gravel makes a tank look smaller and if you have dark fish it looks invisible.

I always prefer to mimic nature as close as I can. but if I had to pick between the 2 obviously id go with black


----------



## nike69

Hi. 
Thanks for input.
I had white sand/gravel before and the rhom was very silver .Now I have the black gravel at the picture. The fish is now almost impossible to see. He is very dark. But maybe he is a little more calm.
Now I want to lighten up the black gravel with a little glittery to get him more visible again. 
Or maybe go back the natural look. This was a little fun project I had. Like 》do the aquarium as far from biotop as possible, with black gravel, skull and plastic plant. 
The rhom is 9 inch / 23cm


----------



## r1dermon

damn thats a badass setup


----------



## nike69

Thanks


----------



## nike69

Ægir said:


> You could use Krylon spray paint, let it dry real good, and then rinse it again


 Hi I am from Sweden .
It seems that krylon is kind of rare in SWE.
Is other spray paint toxic or why must it be krylon? 
Best regards Niklas


----------



## Ægir

I am unsure about other types, all I have ever used is Krylon Fision in my tanks (PVC and backgrounds)


----------



## scent troll

ive tried sand before too. I cant recommend it though. it gave my filters a lot of trouble. really clogged up the intakes.

but the look was unmatched. I always tell people to just do what appeals to them. I personally always liked 'natural' looks. but ive seen a tank or two with colored gravel that was as awesome to look at.
to each their own


----------



## nike69

Haquoss Black/gold 0,5-1mm 
Is there any in this forum that use this gravel?


----------



## scent troll

haven't heard of it. is that what you use?


----------



## wizardslovak1

Go with black .. better detail for Ps with black in back !


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

I'm using black basalt gravel myself coupled with blue/white LED's and get just the look I was aiming for. Creates a very moody look and the Piranhas look absolutely fatastic. Even with the LED's switched off and regular lighting used the black gravel helps to bring out colours on the fish.


----------



## ol78hunter

I didn't even notice your rhom in the picture the first time I looked at it haha. I have had black and white. I didn't really like both. White was always looking dirty and the black really darkens up rrs which is what I have. I went with a more natural color lighter beige. I use medium grit pool filter sand an I love it. I feel like it not too fine and does not mess up my filters and doesn't cloud up the water when he swims around. Plus the pool filter sand is enert too. Here is a pic of my set up.


----------



## Fisch

i went with black this time around...

But i agree with the idea of earth tones... I like more brown and and dark brown natural rocks and of course drift wood.


----------

